# question about keyless entry



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

ok, how does this work? i have an alarm already and i want to get keyless entry. would k.e. hook up to the alarm i already have? and is k.e. just so i don't need to use the key to unlock the car? or will it open my door for me? if it doesn't open the door by remote, then what does that? 'cuz i want it.

thx 4 help

~all info requested and all put-downs expected


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Keyless entry is designed to unlock the doors for you...one push of the button and drivers door unlocks..2nd push and both unlock..one toch and they both lock sorta thing. If you dont have it factory.then it can be added to SOME aftermarket alarms..but you will need to purchase the actuators for it to move the lock mechanism open and closed.then they will need to be wired into the alarm....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

where i used to live in Florida they had "keyless entry"... it consisted of a coat hanger, or a crow-bar

anyways, keyless entry is awesome. You should be able to find alarms that come with keyless entry and remote start (if you have an automatic)


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

if you want the door to pop out when you push a button you have to get the door popper mechanism. id suggest autoloc.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

unless you have some cheap alarm that doesn't have keyless entry on it, you can add it on. even some of the cheapest alarms have atleast a negative lock output so you can do it. if you can't, buy an all new alarm with keyless. I recommend viper. I have had good experience with them and they are a very very very large company. have lifetime warranties, etc.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *You should be able to find alarms that come with keyless entry and remote start (if you have an automatic) *


no you don't need to have an automatic to install remote start, you just know where to snip and where to crimp  oh and if you do bypass your clutch don't leave it in gear, i had a guy call a best buy store 5 years ago with his corvette in his kitchen


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah remote start is pretty cool but if you try to put the clutch in w/o the key in, it will turn off on you. I dont know if this is what will happen in a manual tranny but im guessing because ive seen an ATX Celica turn off when you try to put it in gear.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

are you sure you need linear actuators even if you already have power door locks. most of the time u just need relays


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I was going off that he had no power door locks when talking of actuators..


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Yeah remote start is pretty cool but if you try to put the clutch in w/o the key in, it will turn off on you. I dont know if this is what will happen in a manual tranny but im guessing because ive seen an ATX Celica turn off when you try to put it in gear. *


i doubt it was because the clutch was pressed and more because the brakes were pressed, remote starts are hooked up so that if you hit the brake without the key in the ignition then it will turn off


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

yes the remote starts use the brake switch with a negative trigger usually to shut down the remote start mode. clutch would work if you hooked it up that way but since remote starts are designed for lazy americans with automatics it works normall on the brakes. no, i don't have a remote starter on either of my cars that are sticks. and i had one on my beretta and barely used it. i like to be present when my car starts.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

FastRedB14 said:


> *yes the remote starts use the brake switch with a negative trigger usually to shut down the remote start mode. clutch would work if you hooked it up that way but since remote starts are designed for lazy americans with automatics it works normall on the brakes. no, i don't have a remote starter on either of my cars that are sticks. and i had one on my beretta and barely used it. i like to be present when my car starts. *


what was the point of this post agian?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

<shakes head in disappointment> not even going to start.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

so you were posting just to try to prove you had knowledge about it, which i'm not discrediting what you've said, I install alarms and car audio equipment everyday, but it just seemed like it was said in order to be said, there was no basis for it, unless you wanted an outlet for critizing Americans in which case I'm sure there are whole sites devoted to this, but then again I wouldn't know, I'm pretty proud to be an American, even if I'm considered lazy dispite the fact I do have a standard transmission, but alas I did stick a remote start in it, being the lazy American I am.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

yes..i posted to concure with your statement. it's obvious you have some experience in the field, as do I. However, in addition I added my own opinion to show my view on remote starts. that's the thing about the internet, it's 99% opinion. and it's not that i'm anti-lazy. i'm about one of the laziest human beings you'll probably find, but as a car enthusiast I don't feel safe starting my car without being present. not to mention the inherent risk of hurting the car or others from leaving it in gear.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

which would probally be the reason why most remote start systems are for automatics anyway. remote start isn't for lazy people. if you are too lazy to stick a key in a hole and turn it 180 degrees clockwise you are to lazy to drive anyway. you would probally put the car on cruise control and think its automatic pilot and layback and go to sleep. remote start is highly useful. say you are rushing for work one morning u can have the car already warmed up by the time you step out the house. i know you don't need remote start to do this but it does stop u from having to go out and start it yourself. another example its super cold or super hot out side you can leave the heater or ac on and get inside a nice and toasty or cool as the other side of the pillow car.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

FastRedB14 said:


> *yes..i posted to concure with your statement. it's obvious you have some experience in the field, as do I. However, in addition I added my own opinion to show my view on remote starts. that's the thing about the internet, it's 99% opinion. and it's not that i'm anti-lazy. i'm about one of the laziest human beings you'll probably find, but as a car enthusiast I don't feel safe starting my car without being present. not to mention the inherent risk of hurting the car or others from leaving it in gear. *


true true, so word to the wise, or unwise as it may be, and a caution from me and FastRedB14 Do not stick a remote start in your standard if you are not bright enough to leave it out of gear.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

FastRedB14 said:


> *unless you have some cheap alarm that doesn't have keyless entry on it, you can add it on. even some of the cheapest alarms have atleast a negative lock output so you can do it. if you can't, buy an all new alarm with keyless. I recommend viper. I have had good experience with them and they are a very very very large company. have lifetime warranties, etc. *



and the bought out clifford and fixed any problems


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

yeah..lets see here. how many names that are under dei can i name off the top of my head. 
viper,python,sidewinder,valet,rattler,wasp,hornet,clifford,avital,precision power, orion,ads, and just plain old directed. what did i forget? someone help me out without going to their website.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if you wanna try adding on power locks,auto start, remote trunk pop, remote hood pop remote and i power window mod with i RATTLER 100 or a WASP alarm, rather a 4 button viper or any other DEI (alarm) product be my guess. you dont see any one bragging about wasp quality


----------

